# Need Help on engine replacement



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

I need help guys. One of you suggested I replace my blown 10 HP tecumseh on my Toro with an 11 hp from Harbor Freight. With a coupon, I had the thing priced out at around $225. Well I waited too long. All they have now is 8 hp and 13 hp. Anyone know if anybody is still carrying the 11 hp horizontals that were sooo plentiful last year. Or any other suggestion?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

check Brandnewengines.com and see what they have.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

How big is the Toro? The 8 might work as a lot of guys have used the 6.5 for 24" blowers to replace what was originally a 7 or 8 HP engine with good results.

A few guys have ordered from http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/ as well.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Go with the 13hp and call it a job well done.
And while you're at it, but a larger pulley on the blower, then you'll really be tossing the snow


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SlowRider22 said:


> Go with the 13hp and call it a job well done.
> And while you're at it, but a larger pulley on the blower, then you'll really be tossing the snow


 I think I have heard that line somewhere else.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, Guys. The 13 hp is starting to look very enticing


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

When I bought mine, I only paid 280 with a coupon. 

You won't be disappointed with that motor.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

My problem is the shaft length. I need a 1" x 2-3/4". So I think I'm going to have to go measure because the only one they show on the website for HF is 3-1/2".


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

If the output shaft is too long, they just so happen to make a wonderful power tool for this sort of thing...the tried and proven Sawzall 

But really, the extra length is something that can be worked with. You would just have to do some extra customization with the belt cover so it fits. Or would the shaft interfere with anything else?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

to shorten the shaft i usually bolt the engine down, start it up and let it idle. I then take an angle grinder with a cutoff wheel and cut it where i need it. I get a perfect cut every time. Fast and easy.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good suggestions guys and I'm not afraid to try what you are suggesting, so here is the next question. If I have to cut off say an inch, will the threads go deep enough to still bolt on the pulley assembly (which is the weirdest heaviest thing I have ever seen). TORO 10 HP Tecumseh. While I am asking dumb questions, do most replacement engines have provision to add electric start? I could use the one from the old Tecumseh


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Take a thin screw driver and stick it into the engine shaft, mark the screw driver at the end of the shaft, measure the mark to see if it is at least two inches deep before cutting one inch off the shaft.

Unfortunately, your Tecumseh starter will ONLY fit a similar Tecumseh and no other. Most of the Chinese clones I have seen do not have electric start add on capabilities.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

I REALLY appreciate everyone's help here. Do you guys find these Chinese clone engines easy to pull start then? I'm a strong guy so I won't have a problem but I'm worried about my girlfriend if I'm gone and she has to start it herself.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have an 11 hp harbor freight clone and it is very easy to pull start. Usually starts on the first pull.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

You don't need a bolt in the end if pulley has one (or two) set screws. My Honda I'm running had the shaft shortened 1/2" (sawzall- carefully) and I've never had a bolt in the end. Their is a Belt cover over it anyway if 'ever' it were to slide out.. but it won't if set screw is tight. I'm not a big fan of Tec's due to seeing many blown rods out the sides, but that is mostly owner neglect of dirty oil/oil level low/ over reeving..But I wouldn't rule out replacing with original used one if can find one, or a Briggs either. I guess they all will get the job done. My back-up blower is a 78 Ariens with 36 year old 8hp tec.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

my 6.5hp 196cc clone starts on the first pull with half throttle and full choke


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

I ended up going with a Briggs 1550 SnowMax from Smallenginewarehouse.com. Wasn't the cheapest option but I got everything I wanted including an alternator for the lights and electric start. Thanks for all the help and advice guys.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

guybb3 said:


> I need help guys. One of you suggested I replace my blown 10 HP tecumseh on my Toro with an 11 hp from Harbor Freight. With a coupon, I had the thing priced out at around $225. Well I waited too long. All they have now is 8 hp and 13 hp. Anyone know if anybody is still carrying the 11 hp horizontals that were sooo plentiful last year. Or any other suggestion?




if you do a search on Ebay for Tecumseh 10HP quite a few come up, here's one for $109


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I would do as Carl suggests. It'll give you the nicest cut. Check the mounting bolt patterns on the 8, 11 and 13 to make sure you are not making more work for yourself.

EDIT: oops, didn't see there was a 2nd page....


----------

